# new roof, ridge vent was in est, but not installed...



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry, I'm in Bensalem PA, just north of Philly.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to live about 20 miles outside of Philly - Radnor

Does your 2nd floor heat up in the summer?
You were adding a ridge vent, do you have matching soffit vents?
The 2 work together

Passive venting thru a ridge vent is free
Yes, strong winds can blow water in thru a ridge vent
Usually its not that much with a properly installed ridge
There are also ridge vents with a "block" - angled metal - to prevent this

I have ridge vents due to Cathedral ceilings


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I believe all of my soffits are vented, however, as part of the complete job, all are scheduled to be replaced.

I have read that installing the ridge vent requires cutting a slot along the sheathing at the ridge. I have to guess there is an added cost to doing this and this cost was added onto our standard roof replacement estimate? I'm trying to figure out if money should be taken off the price if they dont plan on installing the ridge vent. 

The upstairs definately gets warm, but it is just my wife and I and our bedroom has good ventilation, new Andersen windows, extra insulation and a huge ceiling fan. We dont have any issues with overheating in that room, however the rest of the upstairs gets pretty hot. 

I dont think I want the chance of water/bugs/leaves coming in if it isnt necessary, but if there was a significant cost added to the estimate, I'd like it removed. 

Radnor, cool, I hear thats a nice area!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There is an added cost
Both in labor & materials

So if they did not install it you are due a refund
How much I don't know

Yes Radnor was nice
We used to ride our bikes to Valley Forge


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The only brand of Ridge Vent that I have used that NEVER caused any problems or ever leaked, has been the Shingle Vent II Ridge Vent, made by the Air Vent Corporation.

Without the external baffle, wind can go pouring through the Ridge Exhaust and turn it into an Intake Vent, which is extremely bad if there is snow or rain at the same time.

Plus, the Storm Chaser who did your roof without a crew who knew what was supposed to be done will be long gone one year after the storm event date.

Don't try to figure out how much money you should deduct, but rather, get the job done to the contractually agreed to specifications, which will leave you in the correct position bargained for.

If they use a Roll Vent product, like Cobra Roll Vent, then you should look forward to someday having rain or snow in your attic, leaking through the upper ceilings.

Ed


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I would demand that the vents be installed as you contracted them to be. And follow Ed's advise on using ones without know issues.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I agree about the contractor living up to his end of the contract.However if he is not going to go with the shinglevent2 or I beleive the equivalent is Cobravent 2 .Correct me if I'm wrong ED,I use another similiar product(in Canada)so I can only tell you from what I've read on these products.IMO an electric exhaust fan would be sufficient(depending on the amount of seperate cavities in your attic space).So as a compromise or alternative to the ridgevent,I would get him to replace existing fan.Just my two-cents though:thumbsup:


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. The contractor is a local company with offices in NJ and PA. I dont believe them to be "storm chasers" that travel the country looking for work. 

I would like them to hold up their end of the contract, but not if it means installing inferior products. I replaced my attic fan motor less then 2 years ago, so theres really no need to replace it again at this point. 

Since I dont have much of an upstairs heat issue in the summer time, and my roof has never leaked yet, I dont even know if I want a ridge vent installed. 

If I take some measurements of the actual ridges, can anyone give me an approximate cost of the ridge vent installation (labor portion), as part of a roof replacement? 

Thanks!


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I think we can only tell you what we would charge.It could vary greatly.But I'll gladly tell you what I would charge.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have soffit vents you should have a ridge vent. You and the contractor agreed to have this work done and it needs to be done. Was there a contract?


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a "proposal" which describes the work to be performed. I called him after thinking it over for a day and said to go ahead with the roof, as we discussed. He never asked for, or picked up, or even asked me to sign the "proposal". I still have it, unsigned, both his and my copy. I signed nothing, so technically, there is no contract. 

JohnK, I will take a bunch of measurements and see what your estimate is. I wouldnt mind having a few opinions of it, so I have some basis on what amount should come off the bill. 

The house has never had ridge vents before, only the attic fan and gable vents and of course soffit vents all around. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I check in here a few times a day,so I'll let you know what I'd charge once you have some measurements.take care


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Attic fan motors overwork during the day time hours, do not ventilate at night time, do not ventilate during the colder seasons and the motors burn out, as you have already discovered.

Ridge vent material and labor costs vary between $5.00 per lineal foot to $18.00 per lineal foot.

The proper sized nails should be used and very few brands are low profile enough to use a roofing nail gun which has a maximum size of 1 3/4" nail.

A 2 1/2" hand nail is preferred, but you can get away with a 2 1/4" hand nail.

Ed


----------



## adelaide11 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> I would demand that the vents be installed as you contracted them to be. And follow Ed's advise on using ones without know issues.


Yep Ed is simply amazing and some time I think how this fellow can get so many information in his such a small brain. He must be god gifted.

Mate just do as Ed is telling and you will never have any problem at all.

_________________
roofing contractors | roof repairs | roof replacement


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Attic fan motors overwork during the day time hours, do not ventilate at night time, do not ventilate during the colder seasons and the motors burn out, as you have already discovered.
> 
> Ridge vent material and labor costs vary between $5.00 per lineal foot to $18.00 per lineal foot.
> 
> ...


So I take it you don't like attic fans?I find them very useful in certain situations.I'd give you an example but I know you probably already thought of it.lol.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

johnk said:


> So I take it you don't like attic fans?I find them very useful in certain situations.I'd give you an example but I know you probably already thought of it.lol.


Hip roofs John?

Ed


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok guys, I measured the house in various places to come up with 78 linear feet of ridge on the roof. From what I can see on neighbors roofs, the ridge vents dont go all the way to the ends of the gables. Walking around the house, I have a total of 5 ridges, one has a gable on the front and rear of the house. The others have blind ends inside the house, if that makes sense. I could post some pictures if its necessary. 

For example, if the ridge vent doesnt go to the very ends of each ridge, perhaps a foot shy, then that would subtract 10 feet from the 78 linear feet of ridge. Would the estimate only cover the actual feet of material used, or the total feet of ridge? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Just the material used


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, so based on $5-$18 per linear foot, times 68 linear feet, the cost of the ridge vent, installed, could be from $340-$1224?
Does that seem correct?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I like having an overide switch on an attic fan
Normal operation is on thermostat
Flip a switch & constant on
Makes it easy to cool the attic off at night


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Zel1 said:


> Ok guys, I measured the house in various places to come up with 78 linear feet of ridge on the roof. From what I can see on neighbors roofs, the ridge vents dont go all the way to the ends of the gables. Walking around the house, I have a total of 5 ridges, one has a gable on the front and rear of the house. The others have blind ends inside the house, if that makes sense. I could post some pictures if its necessary.
> 
> For example, if the ridge vent doesnt go to the very ends of each ridge, perhaps a foot shy, then that would subtract 10 feet from the 78 linear feet of ridge. Would the estimate only cover the actual feet of material used, or the total feet of ridge?
> 
> Thanks guys!


To make the ridgevent look uniform it should go right to the ends.You just don't cut out the slots to the end.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Hip roofs John?
> 
> Ed


Mindreader:laughing:


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

:001_unsure:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

johnk said:


> So I take it you don't like attic fans?I find them very useful in certain situations.I'd give you an example but I know you probably already thought of it.lol.





Ed the Roofer said:


> Hip roofs John?
> 
> Ed





johnk said:


> Mindreader:laughing:





Zel1 said:


> :001_unsure:


Don't look so confused. A little side discussion was all.

Ed


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

The contractor came back and installed the ridge vent.


----------



## Clement Lopez (Jun 4, 2009)

I am confused after reading about Rigid vents. Iwas thinking about installing a Cobra Rigid vent3. I live in Austin Tx it gets very hot here in the summer over a hundred, but we also have high winds & sometimes mixed with rain. I do not want any problems that I do not have at present. Espically with rain in the Attic. Should I just forget the rigid Vent idea? clement lopez


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I've seen shingle vent II leak......It leaked bats....ya, the little hairy rats with wings. Storm chaser applied it and went on his way. We tore it off and threw it away gladly. Had a few that leaked also that we replaced (those may have been older shingle vent). We replaced it with Omni, which is the only ridge vent we use besides Cobra. Omni flows better though.


----------



## Coral Kemp (Sep 1, 2010)

*Ridge vents*

When you do get in touch with your roofer, ask him what type of ridge vent was put on. If he says it is a Cobra vent , you will not even know it's there. This is where shingles are placed over the opening in the ridge but a gap still exsists to allow air flow out of the house. 
this type of venting is used for very tall ceilings and great rooms where there is no attic above it. The tar paper under it is also folded over the roof ridge differently that a regular type ridge vent.
We found this out from the builder who used it on a house we are under contract to buy. 
Good luck on yours. Don't pay them anything more until you find out what they did and until they finish the job. Speaking from first hand experience on that one!







Zel1 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> We are going through some remodeling on our exterior. The siding was damaged during a storm and the insurance company is paying for the siding. The contractor doing the siding gave us what seemed like a good price on the roof and we decided to get it all done at once. The roof estimate clearly states "remove existing attic fan and seal hole. add ridge vent." The roof crew came out yesterday and replaced the roof. When they were finishing up, I walked around to take a look and noticed the attic fan still there. I asked the guy who seemed to be in charge. He told me they install the materials provided unless told otherwise and no ridge vent material was there when they showed up, so they had no idea we were supposed to have one. They were also one box of shingles short of finishing the job. I called the contractor first thing in the morning and left a message asking about the ridge vent/attic fan, and told him that they were a few shingles short and it was supposed to rain today. I didnt hear back from him yet, but when I got home from work the roof was complete, but still no ridge vent.
> 
> ...


----------

